# samba log file transfers

## salam

hi

the samba log files have a nice structure in /var/log/samba (each host separately). the files contain when and what host has connected to my samba server, but not which files they were accessing. is it possible to log also transfers (separately for each host logfile)?

what needs to be set up in the config file to do this? /var/log/xferlog contains only ftp and scp sessions (so samba xfers seem to be unlogged altogether)

----------

## electro-mechanica

If you want to see transferred files set the following in /etc/samba/smb.conf and then restart samba:

```
log level = 2
```

Samba will now log all files opened/closed.  You can browse to the /var/log/samba3 directory and do:

```
$ grep "opened|closed" *
```

This will show all files opened/closed as well as all connections opened/closed.

Hope this is what you were looking for!

----------

